# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Вы пользовались Дизаной?

## Polixenia

Девочки, кто-нибудь из вас пользуется системой естественного пеленания "Дизана"? Очень хотелось бы послушать ваши мнения о ней, а также сколько реально нужно штанишек-вкладышей покупать? И еще. Моей дочке сейчас почти 8 месяцев. Не поздновато ли для "Дизаны"? 

с высаживанием у нас не сложилось, приучаит к горшку еще не пробовала.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Как говорится, подпишусь на комменты.
Т.е. мне тоже очень интересно, как подстраховка при высаживании. Плюс акушерка, к кот. я хожу на курсы, очень хвалила штанишки шерстяные дисановские. Я, прям, задумалась, где купить. Теперь ищу, где бы подешевле в заграницах заказать!

----------


## lastochka

Хм. Я купила Васе Дизану  в месяц. Набор из 6 штук плюс штанишки шерстяные на 62-68, которые нам стали малы уже в 2 месяца(ножки оч пухлые, поэтому, Лесь, у тебя есть все шансы получить их маленьким бонусом))).3 вкладки байки и 3 марли.Могу сказать следующее..
Если вы планируете высаживаться(это я абстрактно про младенца), то значит дома будете без подгузника ходить....Значит, дизана будет только на прогулку и по делам куда-нибудь(я еще в самом начале на ночь её одевала, её хватало часов до 4 - мокрющая просто жутко была). если из таких соображений исходить. то дешевле и проще самой сшить такой вот подгузник - 2-3. а не покупать за бешеные деньги...
Polixenia, на мой взгляд, вам уже не надо. даже нам уже сложновато в них(нам полгода), потому что объем одного пописа таков, что промокает и вкладыш(например, байка, сложенная втрое), и сам подгузник, и даже колготки поверх этого памперса...
мне кажется, что дизана - это на первые полгода отлично, для тех, кто много бывает вне дома с отсутствием возможности высадить. Я еще брала на Кипр все подгузы. И стирала их там, и сушила на балконе..Ну и летом в такую жарищу не одевала же покупной памперс, а все время дизану...Было удобно! Хотя опять же..Вот гуляем 2 часа. вася спит в ссК. я не высаживала на улице. на грудь подбуживался раз в 20-30 минут. если бы вы знали, КАКОЙ мокрый подгузник у нас был...даже слинг обычно влажный был под попой...Девочки-беременяшки, вот вы родите в конце зимы - начале весны, на улице тоже не высадить малышей, будете дизаной пользоваться? Я бы рекомендовала...

----------


## kazangi

я вот уже не первый раз встречаю, что штанишки неудобные, интересно почему так? я их в руках держала, мне показались слишком толстыми и жаркими, на завязках потоньше, приятнее что ли... сама вот думаю, нужна ли нам Дизана... есть еще другие многоразовые подгузы...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ирин, ну вот я буду искать не дисану, а финский вариант, слышала про них много хорошего, что тоже шерсть очень приятная к телу, ну и на весну все-таки хочется что-то а ля Дисана, но бюджетнее и потоньше.

----------


## Polixenia

А что за финский вариант? сколько стоит такая альтернатива?

Мне, знаете, какой вариант хотелось бы - чтобы, как трусики, можно было легко снять, посадить на горшок и снова надеть (с Дизаной, как я понимаю, это будет сделать проблематично). Но при этом чтобы наверняка не протекало. 

На сайте "Мать-ехидны" видела в продаже многоразовые подгузы "Аюшка" и "Непромокашки", но в инете тоже разные отзывы о них...

----------


## Polixenia

> я вот уже не первый раз встречаю, что штанишки неудобные, интересно почему так? я их в руках держала, мне показались слишком толстыми и жаркими, на завязках потоньше, приятнее что ли... сама вот думаю, нужна ли нам Дизана... есть еще другие многоразовые подгузы...


На завязках подгузы я тоже щупала, мне даже дали ими попользоваться. Но я их на дочку надела всего раз и убрала. Может, как впитывающий слой они и неплохие. Но без трусов поверх на детской попе просто не держатся. Может, когда деть еще совсем мелкий и просто лежит-не вертится, тогда нормально. Но моя-то дамочка уже ползает и встает, так что нам нужно нечто, что будет держатся на попе крепко :Smile:

----------


## Polixenia

*lastochka*, а дизановская байка и марля, действительно, какая-то супер-пупер био или по качествам близка к обычной?

----------


## lastochka

ну байка очень мягкая, нежная. даже после стирки. Марля потолще обыкновенной будет.Но опять же. мы пришли сегодня с прогулки. Вася спал в шарфе и не проснулся. Я села с ним чай пить. он проснулся и просто смотрел  вокруг.и я даже не рыпалась идти его из шарфа доставать-высаживать. и вдруг он пописал. я это поняла так-намокла моя кофта на животе.  А Вася-то был в дизане с байковым вкладышем+колготки+штанишк  и хб. и все это промокло!то есть не насквозь, а пятно впереди

----------


## Jazz

> Мне, знаете, какой вариант хотелось бы - чтобы, как трусики, можно было легко снять, посадить на горшок и снова надеть (с Дизаной, как я понимаю, это будет сделать проблематично). Но при этом чтобы наверняка не протекало. 
> На сайте "Мать-ехидны" видела в продаже многоразовые подгузы "Аюшка" и "Непромокашки", но в инете тоже разные отзывы о них...


*Polixenia*, у меня мелкий дома рассекает в обычных детских трусишках из Смоленского трикотажа, а внутрь трусишек кладу сложенную марлечку. Очень легко снять и посадить на горшок. Если товарищ не сообщил о нужде и мама не предложила горшок, то марлечка и трусики, естественно, промокают, но все вокруг остается сухим (даже если делал "дела" сидя). Сейчас за день уходит максимум 5 трусиков, раньше (когда высаживаться уже отказался, а симпатия к горшку еще не проснулась) - чуть побольше. А марлечек пользуем всего две - полоскаю их сразу, на полотенцесушителе успевают высохнуть. Такой вот бюджетный бабушкин вариант, но мне очень удобно.
Я на Аюшки тоже смотрела, но так и не купила, т.к. увидела в Дочках-Сыночках "мультидайперсы" - якобы дышащие и непромокаемые трусы, в которые нужно вложить любой впитываюий вкладыш (ту же марлю, например). Мне они совсем не понравились. Липучки слабые, растегиваются. Поначалу, действительно, не промокали. Но уже после одной стирки стали пропускать и дальше - больше.

----------


## Polixenia

Надо будет попробовать, спасибо за совет. Только сомнительно, что у нас уйдет всего 5 трусиков. Горшок у моей дочки пока что выполняет исключительно функции игрушки

Я, кстати, тоже поглядывала на трусики-непромокашки из "Дочек-сыночков". Но одна моя знакомая купила и их, и вкладыш к ним. Сказала, что очень они даже промокашки.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Финский производитель аналога Дизаны - babyidea.fi в частности. Если еще чего найду - напишу.

А вообще я вчера видела вживую и Дизану и аналог как раз. Сильно впечатлена. Очень захотелось себе такое же чудо. Особенно глаз упал на шерстяную пеленку - на нее можно фланелевую класть, потом только фланелевую менять, эта шерсть очень удачная, плотная, точно не промокнет, при этом приятная к телу. Сказка что такое. Еще очень поразило, что вся шерсть неколючая. Для зимнего ребенка точно можно взять штанишки. Сама конструкция подгузник + вкладыш не впечатлила, обычная такая, только если баснословной ценой отличается от разных русских непромокаек. Зато понравился такой штук как многоразовый подгузник. Точно будет удобно именно на маленького совсем, на сон, там такой приличный запас впитывающего места. Дорог только, зараза. Буду искать аналоги финские-таки. Несколько таких подгузников можно для новорожденного. И еще сделала вывод, что абсолютно не нужен самый маленький размер, он слишком маленький, можно сразу брать навырост.
В общем, хочу теперь пеленку, шерстяные штанишки и парочку многоразовых подгузников.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Ох, попался на глаза отзыв о вот таком спальном мешке. Кажется, что будет очень удобно! Прям так его захотелось!
http://mirtagroffman.livejournal.com...0.html?#cutid1

----------


## kiara

Да, я тоже прочла с удовольствием) Обожаю такие вещи, прям дышут качеством и удобством, так нежно сделано все!
Там ссылка на сайт - я просто конкретно кайфовала, глядя на такое кол-во хороших вещей))))) И главное - стоооолько слингов, особенно шарфов - мммммм!!!! Может начать покупать, а малыш "подтянется")))? 
Олесь - мне тоже думается, что мешочек будет просто суперско удобный!
Только это все на Украине, как это к нам получить - нет инфы у тебя?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Есть закупки =) А также сейчас пытаюсь выяснить, как напрямую из Финляндии заказать. Я бы взяла не только мешочек, но и по несколько рейтузиков и коротких штанишек. Они все очень классные.

----------


## kiara

Даааа, легинсы там просто шик!!!! Олесь - ты тут свисти, когда будет закупка, если наши размеры будут - я бы с удовольствием бодики и легинсы взяла, шлемик, варежки. А то может повод будет еще чего прикупить))
Из Финляндии заказать - кого бы с Питера найти...Нет у нас таких?

----------


## Домик в деревне

А зачем для этого кто-то в Питере? Я просто, возможно, каких-то тонкостей заказа не знаю.

----------


## Домик в деревне

http://www.baby-mam.ru/index.php?cPath=38_37
Пока вот нашла, где все это счастье продается у нас. Цены, конечно, закачаешься.
http://www.baby-mam.ru/index.php?cPath=38_43

----------


## Амина

Купила всякого из Дисаны, потом расскажу, что у нас из этого вышло))))

----------


## maru

Скажите, а где вы покупали Дисану? Может есть какие то иностранные магазины проверенные?

----------

